# PB service automator pour affichages Icones dans un dossier



## Mac*Gyver (16 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Pour visualiser mes photos (toute un arborescence de dossiers de type photos / annee / annee mois "sujet" / type APN), j'utilise le finder mais je trouve rebarbatif de regler a chaque fois mes options de presentations ideales.

(presentations icones 240x240, classement par nom, espace grille minimal, ca  mes fait des grosses vignettes alignees par 4 sur mon MB 13'')

Je me lance donc dans la realisation d'un service automator pour pouvoir juste faire clic droit sur le dossier voulu (un nouveau dossier tout neuf contenant mes derniers shoots) et avoir dans la liste qui s'ouvre un "afficher en mode Photo" qui reglerais les options du dossier selectionné.

Tout marche impec, sauf que l'action automator  "definir l'affichage des dossiers" ne peux regler la taille icones en 128x128 au max (alors que dans le finder, on peut aller jusqu'a 512).

C'est quoi ce bordel?
Serait-ce automator qui ne soit pas 'a jour' des perfs de SL qui affiche de grandes icones?

merci a vous collegues automatistes


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Mai 2010)

pas d'utilisateurs d'automator (voire d'un apple script taillé sur mesure si necessaire?)


----------

